# CAAD12 Ultegra - Creaking on Handlebar/Headset



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

Used less than 300 miles. While riding yesterday, I noticed a constant creaking along the handlebar. After the ride I was trying to asses where it is coming from.

Standing over the top tube, I put pressure on the handle bar on the left and ride side and it creaked.

So these are the things I did yesterday after doing some internet research:

1) I pulled my QR and greased it.
2) Pulled the stem, and wiped the steerer tube clean and re-torqued the stem back. Blue loctite on the bolts.
3) Cleaned and used carbon paste on my stem (one that contacts the handlebars), blue loctite on the bolts and re-torqued it.

All was great after, no creaks.

When I started this morning I had a slight creak again after 10 miles. Not as bad as yesterday though.

Before I bring it to the LBS, any other tips? I plan to put grease between the spacers. I think I have 5, good idea?

TIA


----------



## jumbojuice (Nov 19, 2013)

did you slam the stem but didn't cut the fork part above the stem?


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

jumbojuice said:


> did you slam the stem but didn't cut the fork part above the stem?


My bike is stock on the stem. As it was when I took it from the LBS.


----------



## black20 (Sep 10, 2012)

Chances are the headset is junk. Although not a 12, my caad10 had the exact same problem from day one. Probably the same headset though. Brought it back to the store several times and all they would do is clean, grease, and retorque the headset. On the last visit they refaced the headtube. The creak would always be back after a few short rides. I eventually had enough of all the running around and bought a cane creek. Not a single click ever since. Tossed the factory headset in the trash with less than a month of riding...


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

black20 said:


> Chances are the headset is junk. Although not a 12, my caad10 had the exact same problem from day one. Probably the same headset though. Brought it back to the store several times and all they would do is clean, grease, and retorque the headset. On the last visit they refaced the headtube. The creak would always be back after a few short rides. I eventually had enough of all the running around and bought a cane creek. Not a single click ever since. Tossed the factory headset in the trash with less than a month of riding...


What headset model did you buy (just in case I go this route)? Would that fit my CAAD12 as well?


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

Anyone knows what headset bearing specs I should get to replace mine? I'm thinking of doing my own maintenance to learn. It looks pretty straight forward replacing them. Just want to make sure I get the correct bearings.

BTW, anyone knows if this creaking is covered by warranty?

TIA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFB5fUSSlys


----------

